# over mixing lotion/separation?



## SimplyE (Dec 29, 2009)

Can you over mix lotion?  I am having a problem with one of my lotion batches separating like an SOB.  I used BTMS-50 at 6%.  Some separate, some don't.  ideas?

Next, I need to figure out the HLB...


----------



## kittywings (Dec 29, 2009)

If you send me/post your ingredients, I can help you tweak it!


----------



## Bigmoose (Dec 29, 2009)

I use regular Ewax and not the BTMS-50 and have never had an issue.  I would guess that may be it.

Bruce


----------



## kittywings (Dec 29, 2009)

Me too (as you already know)


----------



## SimplyE (Dec 29, 2009)

I have used BTMS-50 without any problems before, doesn't make sense

Kittywings, I PMd you


----------



## kittywings (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmmm, your pm didn't come through.


----------



## SimplyE (Dec 31, 2009)

kittywings said:
			
		

> Hmmm, your pm didn't come through.



pm'd again, but...

Is it possible that having too little cetyl alcohol creates an unstable emulsion even with 6% BTMS-50?  My cetyl alcohol was only at 0.75%.  At the higher percentages, the lotion was too thick for what I was looking for.  The BTMS-50 already has Cetyl Alcohol in it. 

BTMS-50 
INCI: Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetyl Alcohol (and) Butylene Glycol


----------



## kittywings (Dec 31, 2009)

From looking at your formulation, I'd say that I think it's the btms.  I'd give the ewax a try.  I use even less cetyl alcohol than you do (and have even not used it and it didn't separate).  I use btms for hair conditioner, but I think e wax is the way to go for lotions.  The rest of your amounts look good.


----------



## SimplyE (Dec 31, 2009)

Weird.  Never heard of that happening.

BTW:  I LOVE your face cream!  I have been using it everyday and am amazed that I haven't broken out, which I am prone to.  Thought I would with the shea butter in there.  So lovely.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kittywings (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks!  I am really paranoid about my cream making me break out so if I change an ingredient and I start breaking out... that ingredient gets BANNED!

I've been surprised by a few supposedly noncomedogenic ingredients that have made me break out like crazy.


----------



## CookieChan (Dec 31, 2009)

Do you really need cetyl alcohol or stearic acid if your creams are thick enough? Shouldn't the emulsifier make a stable enough emulsion?


----------



## kittywings (Jan 1, 2010)

I still use cetyl alcohol or it's too thin with the amount of e-wax I use, but I've cut out the stearic acid... when I go back and look at my older creams I just think "WOW!  WAAAAAY too thick!"


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 1, 2010)

Your face cream is the perfect thickness.  Very light and so nice!

I have read and also have experienced that cetyl alchol can cause some skin irritation, which is a bit of a bummer.  I really like the way it glides, but I have found that on some of my psoriasis, it really burns like a mo fo.  The stearic does not do this, but I don't care for the stickiness of the stearic when compared to the glide of the cetyl.


----------

